# Need info on rare bmx!



## Godzilla1231 (May 16, 2015)

I picked up this red 16" KHS RACING " duster 100" bmx and I can't find data online about it!! It is near complete!!!!! Any input? Also.. Any idea on value


----------



## eddy45 (May 16, 2015)

Please post pics


----------



## Godzilla1231 (May 16, 2015)

Can't upload them!!?? Send me your email or I can text ya the pics.


----------



## Godzilla1231 (May 16, 2015)

I have jpegs uploaded but the system wont include them!!!??? you have a email address I can email them to you?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 16, 2015)

here ya go:


----------



## thebigorangecat (May 19, 2015)

Not to Shabby - look at some comps here:  http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/khs/

But 16"  only you can set the value - or ebay can!


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't think that there is a lot of value here. This appears to be a bottom of the line model, with mostly steel components and probably a hi-tensile steel frame. Regardless, I may be able to tell you the exact year from the serial number. Most KHS from this period use an eight numeral format.


----------

